# 1951 Ford 8N Starting Problems



## Brad1951 (Dec 30, 2019)

My Dad had a 1951 Ford 8N that we have kept in the family. It has a new battery and I had the alternator rebuilt. It would not turn over so I ordered a new solenoid. When I put on the new solenoid it turned over fine but a lot of sparks were coming out of the alternator when it was turning over. Since this was a gas engine in a wooden barn, I did not keep trying it. Any suggestions on what should be done?


----------



## Yancey (Feb 10, 2019)

Brad1951 said:


> My Dad had a 1951 Ford 8N that we have kept in the family. It has a new battery and I had the alternator rebuilt. It would not turn over so I ordered a new solenoid. When I put on the new solenoid it turned over fine but a lot of sparks were coming out of the alternator when it was turning over. Since this was a gas engine in a wooden barn, I did not keep trying it. Any suggestions on what should be done?


----------



## Yancey (Feb 10, 2019)

Obviously, it shouldn't throw sparks. Best option is to pull it off and see what's inside of it causing that problem (probably a critter nest or mud dauber tubes). Alternators are pretty inexpensive might be simpler to just replace rather than troubleshoot/ repair.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd get in touch with the guy that rebuilt the alternator!


----------



## Brad1951 (Dec 30, 2019)

Yancey said:


> Obviously, it shouldn't throw sparks. Best option is to pull it off and see what's inside of it causing that problem (probably a critter nest or mud dauber tubes). Alternators are pretty inexpensive might be simpler to just replace rather than troubleshoot/ repair.


Thanks, I will get in touch with the guy that rebuilt it and let them check it out.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just as a side here.... is it an alternator, or a generator? The later most likely a 6 Volt unit.


----------



## Brad1951 (Dec 30, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Just as a side here.... is it an alternator, or a generator? The later most likely a 6 Volt unit.


My dad converted it to a 12 volt system so it is an alternator as far as I know. 
Good point though.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yancey said:


> Obviously, it shouldn't throw sparks. Best option is to pull it off and see what's inside of it causing that problem (probably a critter nest or mud dauber tubes). Alternators are pretty inexpensive might be simpler to just replace rather than troubleshoot/ repair.


Good advise Yancey.


----------

